# Expressing Anal Glands....



## HumboldtDeepher (Dec 11, 2012)

Hi there, 

Ok, so maybe this is a weird question. But our 5 month old (60+ pound!) pup has the most disgusting smell that comes from his butt--its fishy. One day I thought to myself, well maybe its his anal glands. Sure enough, I expressed them and a bunch of nasty smelling tannish colored liquid came out. I've had to do this every week or so since he was 3 months old. Is this a common issue with pits/mixes/large dogs? He is a mix of some sort. I know often small dogs have to get their glands expressed at the vet or groomer or whatever, but I've never heard of a large dog needing this. If I don't express them, then they leak on the furniture and he stinks terribly. 

Can anyone tell me if they've experienced this? And, what they've done about it?

Thanks!
Jen


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

did you know how to express them properly? Alot of people cause more damage doing them themselves if not doing them right and in turn can cause them needing to be done more often then normal. Big reason we tell people if they do not know how to do it to go to the vet and get them too. But yes it is more common in smaller breeds although not unheard of having large breeds needing this as well, really just depends on the dog.


----------



## HumboldtDeepher (Dec 11, 2012)

I do know what I'm doing. My mom is a dog trainer and I was taught how to do it by the groomers she works with. It isn't hard to do, but its annoying. I just thought I'd ask to see if this is common for others as well...and what they do about it beyond just expressing them.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I have alot of dogs right now and luckly none have ever needed it done. Knock on wood lol cause it is nasty lol. I have seen large dogs who need it though. We have alot of labs and goldens that come through the salon needing it done.


----------



## HumboldtDeepher (Dec 11, 2012)

It is nasty. ha. REALLY nasty....the smell is like nothing else. Blech! I know that you can have the glands removed by surgery but that seems cruel to me. The other thing is that we are switching Enzo's food right now hoping that his stool will firm up more and help to express the glands on his own. We were feeding him Blue but I think it doesn't agree with him as well as it should. So we're back to Science Diet, which is what our other dog has been eating forever. We'll see....


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

My moms chiweenie had to have it once and it was horrible!! They did say it was less prominent in big dogs because of the stool helping to excrete them. If your on blue and having loose stool problems I would look at the post they have on here about food grades and try one of the high rated foods that has less protein. I feed my dogs Nutro Naturals and we have no problems at all. I wouldn't recommend science diet it isn't a very good quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

My dog leaks every few weeks - I hate it. I don't think they are impacted, just leaky at times. I heard fish oil (which I feed) can contribute to it. Feeding high fiber or meat with bone can help scrape the glands as they poop. I just pinch and wipe from the outside in an upward motion, which is probably not correct....


----------

